# And again someone new!



## dibaga (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi, glad I have found you!
My name comes from our three kittens we have had for 4 weeks now (they are 11 weeks old), called *DI*ego, *BA*nshee and *GA*llileo. We love them to pieces!
We, that is myself, my flatmate and my boyfriend.
Diego is mine, grey tabby and always with big worried eyes. Gallileo belongs to my boyfriend, also grey tabby (the cat, not the boyfriend) and cheeky as ****. Banshee belongs to my flatmate, is black as the sin and behaves like it as well!
They are all siblings and their mum was a feral, so we took them in. We also have a pure white British Shorthair cat called Duchess who actually belongs to a neighbour but adopted us as her home - even after we took in the babies and she doesnt get along too great with them so far.
Oh, and as for me, I am German, so is my flatmate, and my boyfriend is Danish, and all together we live in Scotland!


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

dibaga welcome to the Cat Forum


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

What a nice team you are there! Welcome to the Catforum to all of you  !


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

dibaga, Welcome to you and the three mousketeers! We'll look forward to seeing pictures! It's great that you are keeping the littermates together. I'll bet it's fun at your house. :lol:


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## dibaga (Sep 23, 2003)

I'd love to post pictures directly here but right now I am having problems with the photo album on this site (I camt log on to it  ) but if you follow this link you find the web site I started yesterday (therefore not much on it yet) in honour of our beauties :wink: 

http://www.freewebs.com/dibaga/


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

dibaga said:


> I'd love to post pictures directly here but right now I am having problems with the photo album on this site (I camt log on to it  )



what is happening exactly? any error messages?


----------



## dibaga (Sep 23, 2003)

No error messages, it tells me logon was successful and then I am not logged on after all  
As I understand it I should be logged on to the album anyway as soon as I am logged on to the forum, but I am not, and even when I try to log on again for the album I am still not in  

Oh well, but this is a picture of my sweetheart Diegobaby  
NOT digitally altered (I wouldnt even know how to do that!), he does indeed grin like that when he is about to meow


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh gosh, that's cute! :lol:


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

Welcome to the catforum! I hope you enjoy it here and are with us for a long time to come.  You've got some great cats and it's good to hear you not only kept them together but saved them from living a feral life.  Congratulations on your fairly new additions and I hope they bring you a lifetime of happiness. 

- Randy


----------

